# 97 200sx new clutch problems



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

New to the forum, so bear with me if I am not the best of poster. 

Just changed the dclutch disc, pressure plate, and throw out bearing this weekend on my 97 200sx with the 1.6. While down there, also noticed the rear main was weeping, so changed that. Everything went well, but now that it is all reinstalled and connected, Cant seem to get the clutch adjusted correctly. I have been reading this forum all weekend, and common issues I read are the clutch adjustment cable. 
This is my first nissan since I had my old 76 datsun Pickup 25 years ago in school, so not real familiar with the Nissans now. I have swapped engines in 2 hyundai's, a toyota tercel, and replaced clutchs's in many toyotas. All were hydrolic clutchs though, so this is my first experience with a direct cable type. 
Once the clutch was installed and car put back together, first thing was the clutch pedal went to the floor and stuck there-like there was nothing attached to it at all. Adjusted the clutch cable to nissan specs per FSM on the throwout lever on the tranny, and that helped some. The pedal returns now on its own, but the push on the pedal is soft about 1/2 way, then gets real firm. I have inspected the cable, removed the external cover to see the cable itslef, and all appears ok. But with how its adjusted now, the throwout lever on the tranny is 90 percent already engaged, leaving very very little pull left for the clutch pedal.
Does anyone know what the travel distance for the throwout lever should be from resting to full extension? 
Something else I noticed too after it was installed. With the clutch engaged-pedal pressed down all the way, the speedometer is fine. Let the clutch out, and the speedo starts going 5 mph, in neutral. I can depress the clutch and run through the gears fine, no grinding or anything. Its like the speed sensor is reading something weird, even with the car sitting still. 
The car was on stands wheels off when I tried the clutch in and out, with the speedo reading weird too, BTW. I didnt actually look to see if the wheels were turning, just saw the speedo reading 5-10 mph when not in gear, and clutch out. Depress the clutch, and speedo drops back to zero.

Could I have screwed up the speed sensor some how, or is it all just seem like the cable is out of adjustment? Car has 102K on it, and it was the orginal clutch and is the orginal cable on the car. For the price I am planning on just getting a new cable, but wondered if anyone had heard of this particular issue with the clutch and speedo. 
I was also hoping someone has the specs for the throw distance on the throwout lever also-like 1 inch, 2 inches, etc. 

Thanks for any input. I have given myself a headace trying to figure this one today....I am betting I need a new cable for sure, but if the cable was stretched out, wouldnt that cause the exact opposite issue I have? To me it seems like the cable needs to be longer to actually allow the throwout lever to work its full range of motion. As it is now adjusted, there is almost no travel left


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

as for the clutch cable, it's not always that it stretches, but also when it binds inside the sheath/cover. if you notice how it curves before entering the firewall, you'll see the tight angles. as for the speedo, i'd verify that the rotors don't spin when up in the stands, since you don't have the resistance of the wheels to stall the engine.
i'll see if i can find some specs in the FSM. i remember seeing one for the pedal distance prior to engagement, but not the actual measurement on the throw out bearing. i think there's also one for the lever when adjusting the cable.


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

New cable arrived and is installed. Interestingly, there was a revised part number from one to another, so dont know if they did something different on this mfgr. Clutch is like brand new, pumped the heck out of it for 50 or more times to prestretch it, and then adjusted to spec. Perfecto. 
New cable has lithium grease oozing out, looks well lubed. 
The speedo was just nothing else installed at that moment. After reinstalling the halfshafts and filling with gear oil, no issue with the speedo. 

Old cable did not have any visual defects or cause for replacement from looking at it. But the new cable makes one thousand percent difference. Orginal was 13 years old with 102K on it. Would not have suspected that without this forum 
Now time to clean the heck out of the front, and change that leaking front seal, and change the belts. 

Thanks


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

your doing well so far,GoodLuck


----------

